# Touche SUPPR sur clavier i-mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Février 2000)

La touche SUPPR ne fait plus partie intégrante des nouveaux clavier Mac. Comment est-il possible de contourner le problème et de retrouver son utilisation ? Existe t-il un soft ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2000)

Tu parle des touches qui se trouvaient sur les claviers "étendus" avant l'apparition des horribles claviers qui sont livrés avec toutes les nouvelles machines d'Apple ? Si c'est cela une solution consiste peut-être à acheter un clavier d'un fabriquant tierce, chez MacAlly par exemple (http://www.macally.com/new/usb/newimediakey.html)


----------



## szamcha (6 Mars 2000)

euh oui, mais non. Les touches fonctions servent à lancer des scripts ou des alias de programme ou de documents ou de dossier enfin tout ce qu'on peut trouver sur le Finder.
Ou alors faut faire un script qui simule la touche. Mais chuis pas sûr que ce soit possible...

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2000)

Merci pour ces tentatives, mais c'est pas très concluant. J'aurais souhaité une solution qui m'évite d'acheter un nouveau clavier (de plus, j'adhère entièrement au design des nouvelles machines, clavier y compris). Je sais qu'il est impossible de simuler la touche SUPRR par le biais du finder (ou peut-être en modifiant une ressource via ResEdit, mais alors laquelle). Par contre quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il existait un freeware ou shareware téléchargeable sur le net, et qui permettait de substituer la touche SUPRR à la touche verouillage numérique du pavé du clavier. Par contre je ne connais pas l'adresse d'un tel site, et toutes les recherches que j'ai pu faire n'ont donné aucun résultat. C'est encore plus frustrant de savoir que c'est possible sans avoir la solution. A qui le tour maintenant ? Merci - SEB


----------



## steg (7 Mars 2000)

Hello
J'ai déjà les bases pour commencer un Script : Sigma un plugin pour AppleScript, permet de simuler l'appui sur les touches. Par contre je ne sais pas comment faire pour prendre l'application précendente... Si tu utilises que word ou appleworks c'est faisable... En revanche si il te le faut sur l'application que tu utilise lorsque tu lance le script je ne sais pas...
Le script est réalisé. Si qq le veux je peux l'envoyer...
Steg
Sigma : http://home.earthlink.net/~eagrant/


----------



## Jeko (7 Mars 2000)

Juste un petit truc, dans MS Word la touche "Num Lock" à l'effet dela touche SUPPR.

Jeko


----------



## steg (7 Mars 2000)

C'est bon ca marche avec ResEdit. Je m'explique :
-Ouvrez la valise système.
-Glissez le clavier ' francais - numérique' sur le bureau.
-Dupliquez le
-Ouvrer la copie avec ResEdit
-Ouvrez les Ressources de type 'KCHR'
-Faites un Get Ressource info sur la seul ressource
-Renommez la sous le nom de "Francais -SUPPR"
-Ouvrez la ressource.
-vous voyer 2 tableaux de caractères en haut et votre clavier en bas.
-Dans le tableau de droite, cliquez sur le petit carré ('') de la colonne la plus à gauche et de la 6eme ligne vers le bas.
-dans le tableau de gauche, un autre carré ('') se sélectionne
-Glisser le sur la touche souhaitée qui aura maintenant la fonction Supprimer.
-Sauvez
FACULTATIF {
-dans le menu fichier choisissez Get info for 'France - numerique copie'
-Fermez les fenetres de ressource
-Renommez le en ' France - SUPPR '
- Sauvez, un message d'erreur Apparait selectionner oui et ca déconne... redemarre
}
-Quittez toutes les Applis
-Glissez le clavier ' France - SUPPR ' dans la valise système.
-Ouver le tdb frappe clavier et cocher le clavier ' France - SUPPR '
FIN
Quand vous avez besoin de cette touche ( SUPPR) selectionner dans le menu clavier (  le drapeau dans la barre des menus ) le clavier ' France - SUPPR '
Steg
Besoin de renseignement supplementaire?
n'hesiter pas...


----------



## szamcha (7 Mars 2000)

Ayé J'ai retrouvé la trace du patch : http://www.highmac.com/actu/Ft_sup.sit 
amusez-vous bien...
C dommage ça me sert à rien sur mon iBook 

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2000)

Vous pouvez trouver le petit fichier sur www.highmac.com  (rubrique actualité ou page principale)!
Vous le glissez dans le dossier système et vous allez le choisir dans le tdb clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Facile et sans douleur pour retrouver la douche delete à la place de verr num !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2000)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses, mais ça MARCHE PAS !!! I have que des problèmes. Le patch que j'ai effectivement telechargé ne se décompresse pas avec Stufft expand 4.5, et je ne peux donc rien en faire, et la bidouille resedit ne fonctionne pas non plus, car une fois effectuée, j'ai bien les deux claviers dans TdB frappe clavier, mais si j'en selectionne 1, l'autre se selectionne automatiquement. JE suppose qu'ils ont la même ID de ressource. Donc je ne peux toujours pas. Voilà voilà


----------



## steg (9 Mars 2000)

Il faut que tu séléctionnes les deux claviers, 'France' et 'France -SUPPR ' ( 'france' se sélectionne automatiquement si tu selectionne 'France -SUPPR') et après tu vas dans le menu clavier (le drapeau francais) et tu séléctionnes 'france - SUPPR'...

Si tu veux d'autres précisions je suis toujours là...
Steg
PS: tu peux faire la modif sur l'original directement, mais c'est toujours mieux de pouvoir reprendre l'ancien...


----------



## gao (20 Mars 2000)

En fait c'est très simple, il suffit d'appuyer sur les touches majuscule et effacer (&lt;-) en même temps.

------------------


----------



## Lonesome Boy (21 Mars 2000)

N'oubliez pas non plus le raccourci pomme-delete pour jeter quelque chose à la poubelle. Il peut aussi servir dans certains logiciels. Par exemple Netscape messenger pour supprimer directement les e-mails (sans passer par la corbeille).


----------



## lucgus (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai découvert que Fn + touche effacement du caractère précédent, remplaçait la touche Suppr

Ceci sur le clavier réduit de l'Imac (clavier sans fil)

A vous de voir si c'est valable ailleurs.

Bonne manip.

L. A.


----------



## akwy (14 Février 2010)

gao

Ce n'est pas la touche maj + effacement mais la touche cmd + effacement
en tout cas sur mon mini clavier


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

waow  une reponse à un membre *10 ANS* après son poste


----------



## iMacounet (14 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> waow  une reponse à un membre *10 ANS* après son poste


Ca se fête !

Allez pascal, fais peter le champ' :love:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

t'imagine si gao a gardé des alertes emails valides?
(j'en doute)

il va avoir un coup de Back to the Past  mahousse

( le champ est au frais, mais faut pas s'exciter , je le sers dans 10 ans)


----------



## iMacounet (14 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'imagine si gao a gardé des alertes emails valides?
> (j'en doute)
> 
> il va avoir un coup de Back to the Past  mahousse
> ...


lol, ouais dans 10 ans il aura de la cuisse ton champ


----------



## ben206stras (16 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'imagine si gao a gardé des alertes emails valides?
> (j'en doute)
> 
> il va avoir un coup de Back to the Past  mahousse
> ...



Bon, c'est bien... Je repasserai dans 10 ans


----------



## SULAX (1 Novembre 2010)

lucgus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai découvert que Fn + touche effacement du caractère précédent, remplaçait la touche Suppr
> 
> ...




ENFIN UNE REPONSE EFFICACE QUI MARCHE BIEN.MERCI


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2010)

il t'aura juste fallu 3 ans pour trouver cette réponse?


----------



## volpizza (26 Mars 2011)

sur le clavier sans fil imac, pour supprimer il faut cliquer une fois sur le fichier puis sur le clavier taper pomme + flèche de retour, et le tour est joué, votre fichier se trouve dans la corbeille.
@+


----------



## phabyain (14 Avril 2011)

lucgus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai découvert que Fn + touche effacement du caractère précédent, remplaçait la touche Suppr
> 
> ...




indispensable dans excel, pour effacer plusieurs cellules,
merci !!!


----------

